# Can a I123 scan go from negative to positive if the nodule grows?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. In 2011 I had PTC ---> thyroid removed then later a positive I123 scan followed by I131. Since then a single small nodule has intermittently grown in the left lower neck (ultrasound). In 2019 a repeat 123 scan had no uptake. The nodule lump is now about 1.5X larger than in 2019. I'd love to avoid surgery. Is it worth repeating the I123 scan? Or once a 123 scan is negative it stays negative even if the mass grows? I was told only if the 123 scan shows increased uptake could I get 131 treatment.


----------

